# الجدول الدوري وتاريخه



## سحر اكرم (11 يناير 2011)

*الجدول الدوري*



*الجدول الدوري للعناصر الكيميائية, والذي يعرف أيضا بـ (جدول مندلييف، الجدول الدوري للعناصر، أو فقط الجدول الدوري) وهو عرض جدولي للعناصر الكيميائية المعروفة. على الرغم من وجود جداول سبقت جدول مندلييف إلا أن بناء هذا الجدول يعزى بشكل عام إلى الكيميائي الروسي ديمتري مندليف, حيث قام في عام 1869 بترتيب العناصر بالاعتماد على السلوك (الدوري) للخصائص الكيميائية للعناصر، ثم قام هنري موزلي عام 1911 بإعادة ترتيب العناصر بحسب العدد الذري، أي عدد الإلكترونات الموجودة بكل عنصر. ومع مرور الوقت تم تعديل مخطط الجدول مرات عديدة، حيث أضيفت عناصر جديدة مكتشفة، كما أضيفت نماذج نظرية طورت لتفسير سلوك العناصر الكيميائية.*

*أصبح الجدول الدوري في عصرنا هذا معتمداً في جميع المناحي الأكاديمية الكيميائية، موفراً إطاراً مفيداً جداً لتصنيف وتنظيم ومقارنة جميع الأشكال المختلفة للخصائص الكيميائية. وللجدول الدوري تطبيقات متعددة وواسعة في الكيمياء والفيزياء وعلم الأحياء والهندسة خاصة الهندسة الكيميائية.*

*يحتوي الجدول الدوري الحالي على 117 عنصراً (إلى تاريخ تموز 2009) (العناصر 1-116 والعنصر 118).*





*تاريخ الجدول الدوري*

كان أرسطو عام 330 ق م يعتبر العناصر أربعة عناصر.هي الأرض والهواء والنار والماء. وفي عام 1770صنف لافوازييه 33 عنصر.وفرق بين الفلزات (المعادن) واللافلزات. وفي عام 1828 صنع جدولا للعناصر وأوزانها الذرية ووضع للعناصر رموزها الكيماوية. وفي عام 1829 وضع دوبرينر ثلاثة جداول بها ثلاثة مجموعات كل مجموعة تضم 3 عناصر متشابهة الخواص. المجموعة الأولي تضم الليثيوم والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والثانية تضم الكالسيوم والإسترونشيوم والباريوم. والثالثة تضم الكلورين والبرومين واليود. وفي عام 1864 رتب جون نيولاندز John Newlands 60 عنصرا حسب الأوزان الذرية ووجد تشابها ما بين العنصر الأول والعنصر التاسع والعنصر الثاني والعنصر العاشر إلي آخره من الترتيب. فاقترح قانون أوكتاف the 'Law of Octaves'.وكان ديمتري مندليف Dmitri Mendeleev - عالم كيميائي روسي ولد بمدينة توبوليسك بسيبيريا عام 1834 - عرف بانه أبو الجدول الدوري للعناصر the periodic table of the elements.وهذا الجدول له أهميته لدراسة الكيمياء وفهم وتبسيط التفاعلات الكيميائية حتي المعقدة منها. ولم يكن مندليف قد رتب الجدول الدوري للعناصر فقط، بل كتب مجلدين بعنوان مباديء الكيمياء Principles of Chemistry. مات 20 يناير 1907.
تم اقتراح الجدول الدوري الأصلي بدون معرفة التركيب الداخلى للذرات، فلو تم ترتيب العناصر طبقا للكتلة الذرية، ثم تم وضع الخواص الأخرى فيمكن ملاحظة التكرارية التي تحدث للخواص عند تمثيلها مقابل الكتلة الذرية. أول من أدرك تلك التكرارية هو الكيميائي الألماني جوهان فولف جانج دوبرينير والذي لاحظ عام 1829 وجود ثلاثيات من العناصر تتقارب في صفاتها.
بعض الثلاثيات العنصر الكتلة الذرية الكثافة كلور 35.5 0.00156 g/cm3 بروم 79.9 0.00312 g/cm3 يود 126.9 0.00495 g/cm3 كالسيوم 40.1 1.55 g/cm3 سترانشيوم 87.6 2.6 g/cm3 باريوم 137 3.5 g/cm3 وبعد ذلك لاحظ الكيميائي الإنجليزى جون أليكساندر ريينا نيولاندز عام 1865، أن العناصر ذات الخواص المتشابهة تتكرر بدورية مقدارها 8 عناصر، مثل ثمانيات السلم الموسيقي، وقد لاقى هذا الاقتراح _ثمانيات نيولاند_ سخرية من معاصريه. وأخيرا في عام 1869، قام الألماني يوليوس لوثر ماير والكيميائي الروسي ديمتري إيفانوفيتش ميندليف تقريبا في نفس الوقت بتطوير أول جدول دوري، بترتيب العناصر طبقا للكتلة. وقد قام مندليف بتغيير وضع مكان بعض العناصر نظرا لأان مكانها الجديد يتماشى بصورة أفضل مع العناصر الجديدة المجاورة لها, وقد تم تصحيح بعض الاخطاء في وضع بعض العناصر طبقا لقيم الكتل الذرية، وتوقع أماكن وجود بعض العناصر التي لم تكتشف بعد. وقد تم إثبات صحة جدول مندليف لاحقا بعد اكتشاف التركيب الإلكتروني في القرن 19، القرن 20.
في عام 1940 قام جلين تى سيبورج بتوضيح بعد-يورانيوم اللانثينيدات والأكتينيدات والتي يمكن أن توضع ضمن الجدول أو أسفله (كما موضح بالأعلى)
* جدول مندليف*



 


 ديمتري مندلييف، أب الجدول الدوري


كان مندليف قد حاول تصنيف العناصر من خلال ملاحظاته ان بعض العناصر لها خاصية كيميائية وفيزيائية متشابهة. وهذا التشابه اعتبره مندليف المفتاح للكشف عن النماذج الخفية في العناصر. فبدأ بكتابة بطاقات عليها العناصر والحقائق الثابتة والمعروفة عنها. وجعل لكل عنصر بطاقة دون عليها درجة الانصهار والكثافة واللون والوزن الذري لذرة كل عنصر والقوة الترابطية له. وعدد الروابط التي يستطيع العنصر تكوينها. ولما فرغ مندليف من تدوين البطاقات حاول تصنيفها بعدة طرق. وأخيرا لاحظ أن ثمة نماذج بدت له من خلال ترتيب هذه العناصر حسب الزيادة في الكتلة الذرية atomic mass أو الوزن الذري. فلاحظ أن القوة الترابطية the bonding power للعناصر من الليثيوم lithium حتي الفلورين fluorine تغيرت بطريقة مرتبة. فمثلا بعد الفلورين fluorine نجد العنصر الأثقل الصوديوم الذي له نفس القوة الترابطية كالليثيوم. لهذا رتب مندليف بطاقة الصوديوم تحت بطاقة الليثيوم. وهذا معناه في جدول مندليف أن العنصر له نفس الخاصية كالعنصر الذي فوقه أو العنصر الذي تحته.ورغم هذا لم يكن جدول مندليف كاملا أو دقيقا. لأن ترتيب العناصر به حسب تزايد الكتلة(الوزن) الذرية atomic mass لكل عنصر، خلف 3 فراغات بجدوله ووقال مندليف أن هذه الفراغات ستملآ بعناصر لم تكتشف بعد. ومن خلال موقعها في جدوله استطاع أن يبين خواصها. ونشر جدول مندليف عام 1869م. ومعني كلمة دوري "periodic" أن أنماطا من خواص العناصر متكررة في كل صف. وبعد 16 سنة من نشر جدول مندليف استطاع الكيميائيون اكتشاف العناصر الثلاثة المفقودة من الجدول وهي اسكانيديوم scandium وجاليوم gallium وجرمانيوم germanium.وكانت خواصها تشبه ما ذكره مندليف عنها. فالجدول الدوري نجده جدولا للعناصر الكيماوية مرتبة لتبين خواصها الكيمائية والفيزيائية. غير ان عناصر كالكلورين والحديد والنحاس مواد كيماوية أساسية لاتتكسر بالتفاعلات الكيماوية.عكس المركبات الكيماوية التي تتكون من عدة عناصر. فالجدول الدوري وسيلة لترتيب العناصر المعروفة حتي العناصر التي لم تكتشف بعد. حقيقة العناصر المتشابهة في الخواص توضع في نفس المجموعة بالجدول الدوري. لكن لعدة سنوات لم يحل لغز هذا التشابه في هذا السلوك الصفاتي.


----------



## سحر اكرم (11 يناير 2011)

*




​*


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم بالغ الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## م احمد احمد (27 يناير 2012)

_*لكم بالغ الشكر والتقدير*_


----------

